# In which hogwarts house belongs the INFP?



## Braverose

Hi everyone!

I am trying to figure out in which hogwarts house from Harry Potter the INFP belongs.
At first sight I would say ravenclaw, although most of us aren't that logical/ analytical.
I'm also considering gryffindor, because they let themselves be led by their emotions, more than the other houses. Also authenticity seems more a trait for gryffindor.

What's your opinion?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Hufflepuff or maybe Gryffindor. Those seem the most xxFP. Gryffindor was always my favorite because I like the colors red and gold and because I like swords and because Slytherin would be too obvious because I'm into dark/gothic stuff. I like to surprise people by saying Gryffindor is my favorite because they always peg me as a Slytherin type.


----------



## Braverose

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Hufflepuff or maybe Gryffindor. Those seem the most xxFP.


Why would you say hufflepuff?


----------



## whispers_the_wind

The one they choose.


----------



## aendern

Hufflepuff.


If you scroll down to the house values: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hogwarts



> Gryffindor values courage, bravery, nerve, and chivalry. Its mascot is the lion, and its colours are scarlet and gold. The Head of this house is the Transfiguration teacher and Deputy Headmistress, Minerva McGonagall, and the house ghost is Sir Nicholas de Mimsy-Porpington, more commonly known as Nearly Headless Nick. According to Rowling, Gryffindor corresponds roughly to the element of fire. The founder of the house is Godric Gryffindor.
> 
> 
> Hufflepuff values hard work, patience, justice, and loyalty. The house mascot is the badger, and canary yellow and black are its colours. The Head of this house is the Herbology teacher Pomona Sprout, and the house ghost is The Fat Friar. According to Rowling, Hufflepuff corresponds roughly to the element of earth. The founder of this house is Helga Hufflepuff.
> 
> 
> Ravenclaw values intelligence, creativity, learning, and wit.[HP5][HP7] The house mascot is an eagle and the house colours are blue and bronze (blue and grey in the films). The head of this house is the Charms professor, Filius Flitwick, and the house ghost is The Grey Lady. According to Rowling, Ravenclaw corresponds roughly to the element of air. The founder of this house is Rowena Ravenclaw.
> 
> 
> Slytherin house values ambition, cunning, leadership, and resourcefulness; the Sorting Hat said in Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone that Slytherins will do anything to get their way. The house mascot of Slytherin is the serpent, and the house colours are green and silver. Salazar Slytherin founded the house.



They seem to be very similar to the Socionics quadras, with:

Alphas => Ravenclaws
Gammas => Slytherins
Betas => Gryffindors
Deltas => Hufflepuffs


INFP being a Delta type, it's most likely that INFPs would feel most at home with the Hufflepuffs and least at home with the Gryffindors.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Braverose said:


> Why would you say hufflepuff?


It's the only one that really seems xxFx-like. I mean, Gryffindor seems kind of xxFP-like, but Hermione throws everything off by being an obvious xxTJ.


----------



## Aelthwyn

To me it seems like hufflepuff or ravenclaw are most likely depending on which iNFP traits are stronger in someone. I'm going off what I recall from the somewhat longer descriptions on Pottermore rather than the short rhyme you get in the first book.

Ravenclaw seems to include both the brainiacs and the artistic people, the people who don't quite fit in. NTs seem like the most obvious fit, but INFPs are often creative and intellectually inclined and would likely fit here as well.

Hufflepuff seems to value kindness, cooperation, acceptance, and humility. While the value of steady dutifulness seems to fit best with SJs, the other traits associated with Hufflepuff seem to fit very well with INFPs' generally quiet and kind-hearted nature. 

Gryffindor seems a bit too bold and action oriented for a lot of INFPs, but when standing up for our ideals we might fit in there after all.

Slytherin's ambitious drive and willingness to compromise values for results doesn't seem to really fit very well with most INFPs.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge

I'd prefer Ravenclaw in theory, but I'm honestly not happy with how any of the four houses are actually depicted in the books. The author very obviously prefers Gryffindor as the 'heroic' house and Slytherin as the 'villainous' house, with the other two houses mostly there as decoration. 

Poor Hufflepuff. I should find nothing wrong with being part of the house, if it were really centered on taking the just and the kind and the like, but there's something offputting about a house which takes 'the rest', basically depicted as a dumping ground for students the other three houses don't want.


----------



## theawkwardreader

I've always gotten Slytherin on all the quizzes I've ever taken, and have had remarked that I'm very Slytherin, too. I also think I am a typical INFP, maybe Hogwart houses are more of an enneagram thing? I'm 4w5 so maybe that has something to do with it, where I can see a type 9 infp being hufflepuff.


----------



## TheJ

I'd go with Hufflepuff for INFPs and INFJs, ISFPs, ISFJs, ESFPs, ESFJs.
ENFPs/ENTPs/ESTPs/ENFJs/ISTPs for gryffindor. 
INTPs/INTJs/ISTJ for Ravenclaw. 
ESTJ/ENTJs for Slytherin.

Explanations: Hufflepuffs are kind hearted, value friendship, patience, loyalty, etc, it makes sense to me that most F types should go there.

Grynffindors seem the most adventerous and charismatic, charming yet stubborn. People who follow their heart. So it's a combination of mostly extraverted individuals. Added the ISTPs there for good measure as they are supposedly curious but mostly good with their hands and think less than how INTPs are described so i think they shouldn't be in ravenclaw.

Ravenclaw embraces those who value intelligence above all, so i figured I'd put mostly the "nerdy" types as those.

Slytherin are for the ambitious ones who seek to rule others, or so it appears, so I put the types that seemingly like doing that, there.


----------



## Ghostsoul

I used to think Gryffindor. 
Last time I took the pottermore test mirror I got Slytherin and Ravenclaw tie.


----------



## Pavel

I've read only five books as I remember.

But overall feeling that I got, that they are more representing ideas, not characteristics.


----------



## blingyeol

I always got Slytherin, although at first I was rather furious about it but then I grew loving it 
But I'm certainly no textbook INFP ^^;


----------



## SalvinaZerelda

Any of them, but I prefer Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff.


----------



## Simpson17866

> In which hogwarts house belongs the INFP?


 Yes :wink:

Hufflepuff INFP: The Comforter

Gryffindor INFP: The Revolutionary

Ravenclaw INFP: The Visionary

Slytherin INFP: The Manipulator


----------



## Braverose

Simpson17866 said:


> Yes :wink:
> 
> Hufflepuff INFP: The Comforter
> 
> Gryffindor INFP: The Revolutionary
> 
> Ravenclaw INFP: The Visionary
> 
> Slytherin INFP: The Manipulator


I really like your take on it. Personality type shouldn't mean that you can't be brave or smart or...
I just means a tiny bit of our personality has been revealed, but there's much more to it.


----------



## KMorgan

Yes I love the above take! I expect each type has a place in each house. I'm an INFP and every online quiz I take puts me in Ravenclaw. I imagine Luna Lovegood as an INFP.


----------

